

Candyland - baha_man
http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2008/10/candyland.html

======
SwellJoe
I've been relieved to find that my local Asian markets have a wide array of
imported chocolate, candy, and snacks. American chocolate, in particular, is
made so cheaply that it's not even pleasant, anymore. I used to find a
Snickers and 5th Avenues a great "guilty pleasure" now and then...but, the
last couple I've eaten tasted like wax and corn syrup and not much else. I'm
certain the actual food content has declined dramatically since my childhood
(I was trick or treating in the 80s), and has been replaced by food-like
substances that don't taste as good and are worse for my health.

------
wyclif
What are those little hard licorice candies you get in Holland called, in
Dutch? Not the Allsorts he mentioned, but called something else?

Also the European dark chocolate is of a much better quality.

~~~
yters
I know what you are talking about, but I forget the name as well. They are a
strange flavor, since they are salty too.

~~~
lkozma
It's called salmiak (salmiakki in Finland).

~~~
tuukkah
The ammonium chloride that Linus writes about is the salt that gives the taste
to these candies. Like someone else in the comments there, I have to advocate
another Finnish spice: tar.

------
noonespecial
Bad news Linus, in America, the sugar is _also_ corn. Not just the starch.
USA! USA! USA!.....

